# Paul Gilbert (Electric Guitar Virtuoso) Playing Classical Compositions



## eruption (Oct 11, 2011)

Thought I'd share these with anyone who was interested. I think he does excellent interpretations of these pieces. He takes Malmsteen to a new level, in my opinion. The third link is one of the most impressive.


----------

